# Northstar 2.5" angle head



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I have the 3.5", but haven't heard much about their 2.5" head. 

Any opinions on it?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Reckon it's a better tool than the 3.5"


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

why would it be a better tool?

it's just an inch narrower.
Steve- I'm looking into getting one as well, I've got a 3" and a 3.5"


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A good way to spend another 395.00.
I have a 2", 3", 3.5", 4".
Don't we need every tool that is made new??
I have a weakness for new and more tools.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

395...ouch! That's way over priced. I'll sell you a new one for $350!


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I'll buy one. I have a 2.5"glazer, a 3" head and the 3.5" head. The build quality of the Northstar is quite impressive compared to the Columbia and Blueline heads that I have.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> A good way to spend another 395.00.
> I have a 2", 3", 3.5", 4".
> Don't we need every tool that is made new??
> I have a weakness for new and more tools.


 hows the 4inch?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG... Not bad to run, though. Gets you past any bad recession on the rock.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> BIG... Not bad to run, though. Gets you past any bad recession on the rock.


Are you using a corner box?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes...? Not sure how one would use any angle head without a corner box.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Yes...? Not sure how one would use any angle head without a corner box.



Mudrunner


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

mudrunner, can-an tube with an inside 90 applicator and flush with an angle head on a handle are a few other ways.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, Yes. Thank you for the clarification. Sorry. I couldn't think of anything. It's alright, you can say Duh!!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Oh, Yes. Thank you for the clarification. Sorry. I couldn't think of anything. It's alright, you can say Duh!!



Duh!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, I don't know about you, but I feel better.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Yes...? Not sure how one would use any angle head without a corner box.


The reason I asked is because I use a Mudrunner and was wondering if the 4" head worked well with it or if you have to go at a slower pace to get enough mud flow.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry Steve, can't help you with that answer. We don't slow any with the hockey box. But I don't know how it compares to the Mudrunner because I have never tried one. Do you like yours? I have considered one.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Sorry Steve, can't help you with that answer. We don't slow any with the hockey box. But I don't know how it compares to the Mudrunner because I have never tried one. Do you like yours? I have considered one.


I'm new to the mudrunner but I really like it so far.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just bought a northstar 3.5 and am wondering how to break in the grips that hold the ball in the socket? Right now it's stiff as hell (barely swivels) and I can't imagine being able to use it on the wall.

Thanks,
D's


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

3 in 1 oil


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

D's said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just bought a northstar 3.5 and am wondering how to break in the grips that hold the ball in the socket? Right now it's stiff as hell (barely swivels) and I can't imagine being able to use it on the wall.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, I put a thin plastic washer behind the green block to shim it a bit. Works great!

I talked to someone at Northstar and they offered to do it for me, but I didn't want to wait. I did it to both the 3.5 and the 2.5 heads.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I ended up just tying a hair elastic around the spring clips to take the tension off - I use it with a can-am mud tube and it works great.


----------

